# IRON MAN is coming



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

I saw this trailer and I wanted to share the info: :R

YouTube - Official Iron Man Theatrical Trailer 2008


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am none to enthused about this one... it looks like it is going to be goofy.


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

I expect that it will have the same kind of cheesyness as movies like transformers but I love them anyway and i think the movie looks great!


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm odd man out I guess. I am really looking forward to this one.

I rarely go to the movies and this one will get me out there for sure.

A lot of people question Robert Downey Jr. for the lead, but actually he's a perfect fit. If anyone is familiar with the character Tony Stark, he's a man with many issues. He has an alcohol problem, is a womanizer, and basically is a rich spoiled type used to getting his own way and doing whatever he wants. Not until his life is put in jeopardy does he get a wake up call and start to change. In many ways Stark and Downey are similar types. Downey can actually draw on his own personal addictions and demons and he actually can act too! So combine real life experiences and the ability to act, and this could be a lot better than people expect.

Throw in Gwyneth Paltrow, Jeff Bridges, and Samuel Jackson and this looks to me like it has some serious potential. Considering I have an entire shelf dedicated to comic book super hero flicks, this one will definitely be added to the collection.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I am with you on this one Bill, I thought the trailer looked great and the casting superb. This along with the new Hulk movie actually has me excited about upcoming releases - never enough to get to an actual theater though!


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

I am going to see the doo-doo out of the movie at the theaters! I might even fight the 12 year-old snot nosed kids for a seat at the local cineplex to see this on opening night. I might just watch it again soon after.

I like the casting too. Stark's troubled past fits Downey like a glove. I love the new breed of superhero movies as a Marvel comics fan from way back, these are like a dream come true to me. 

I didn't like the Fantastic Four movies though. What a great comic yet they somehow found a way to make it suck.


----------

